# Airblaster



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, I was just wondering if they discontinued the airbag. Cause a shop has one but it is not the color I want. If the product is discontinued then I wanna grab it before anyone else gets it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they did but released a smaller version. Not as cool.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

they only make leashes now. try ebay.


----------

